# Flounder on fly



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Sight casting at an uncooperative redfish and had this flounder take my slider instead.


----------



## ranger250x (May 30, 2015)

Thats awesome! Bet that was a fun fight. How big?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool deal!!! Awesome shot too!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That is pretty cool.


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

ranger250x said:


> Thats awesome! Bet that was a fun fight. How big?


He wasn't huge. Around 13".


----------



## sharkpunch (Sep 28, 2012)

Jason said:


> Cool deal!!! Awesome shot too!!!


Thanks!


----------



## saltybum (Jul 15, 2014)

Cool, that's one still on my bucket list.


----------

